# SCIROXX pentadex 300



## REXORE (Jun 9, 2009)

I just started my first ever cycle been 24 hours since i shot. Im using pentadex 300 1 ml twice a week for 12 weeks if i feel comfortable will add a stack later but im paranoid so im feeling this out trying not to let my mind and anxiety take over lol...... So far ass is in pain but im alive soo its all good! sec inj on thursday . Im 168LBS 5'10" and im 33 was using androgel, stuffs good for a lil kick but trying the real thing. Will be checking back once a week with results!!


----------



## Jonnyboy582 (Jun 9, 2009)

Keep us posted


----------



## Uba (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah let us know how it goes.

What are you doing/using/length for PCT?


----------



## REXORE (Jun 9, 2009)

4th week HCG till one week after last pin, then nav for 3-4 weeks. im getting on one pack of androgel 2 weeks after last pin as well, then 2 packs a day after till next cycle. Dont believe the hype, for me androgel gave a nice kick, morning then after shower at night then gym! yes i shower before the gym .


----------



## Aodha (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah keep us posted.


----------



## Uba (Jun 9, 2009)

Your going to use Androgel right after PCT? I really believe with proper diet, maybe some crea. you should keep most of your gains.

You should seriously consider some time off after a complete cycle. Usually it's twice the amount of time you were on. (ex: 12 week cycle= 24wk's of nothing.) I know no one does it but atleast take equal time on, off.

Just looking out for your health dont kill me...


----------



## REXORE (Jun 9, 2009)

Your 100% right, ut androgel is a lil bit different and im only going to take it till im back 100% in working order to keep as much as i can then take time to clean out! Good looking out


----------



## awhites1 (Jun 10, 2009)

adonis10 said:


> read this gear blog info
> 
> Sciroxx - Another Underground Lab from the people who brought you Axio Labs and Syntrop FAKE!!!!!beware - For Bodybuilders



Dude lets please not turn this into another one of those UGL hate forums. I get so tired of seeing ppl go back and forth and arguing about stuff like that


----------



## REXORE (Jun 10, 2009)

I will let you know if its fake since ppl keep saying it.


----------



## REXORE (Jun 15, 2009)

Bit of a set back saturday, L4 lower lumbar disc is compressed, will knwo for sure after mri! still continuing on cycle shot 3 was today going to take this week as A "HEALING" week back to the shit monday!


----------



## REXORE (Jun 27, 2009)

Working through the injurys, droped the weight i was lifting so i can keep lifting. Still continuing to grow gear starting to really kick in now feel great look great justa bit or anxiety. Side note after 3 weeks ( 6 injections) strength gain is kind of crazy just to bad i cant go full bore yet went from 40lb dumbell curls 8-10 reps 3 sets to 50 6-8 reps 3 sets clean in 3 weeks. havent tryed to push in other things yet for fear of injury flairing up.


----------



## REXORE (Jul 7, 2009)

I am now at 185 lbs my 4 weeks in all of my lifts are WAY up, my strength is retarded my bench went up 90lbs in two weeks to doing 245 8 reps 4 sets flat, incline up about 75 lbs same reps. i cant squat do to my back being a cunt. i really wish i could go full bore but my injury keeps me from doing so. i willlearn what i can and cant do have 2 more months on so i should be a ok!!


----------



## Qlim4X (Nov 12, 2010)

I start this week with 0.5ml Pendadex 2 times a week with 0.5ml Equidex 200. i have notice some good pumps and i hope next week to gain some power!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 12, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> Dude lets please not turn this into another one of those UGL hate forums. I get so tired of seeing ppl go back and forth and arguing about stuff like that


 here we go again


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 12, 2010)

REXORE said:


> I am now at 185 lbs my 4 weeks in all of my lifts are WAY up, my strength is retarded my bench went up 90lbs in two weeks to doing 245 8 reps 4 sets flat, incline up about 75 lbs same reps. i cant squat do to my back being a cunt. i really wish i could go full bore but my injury keeps me from doing so. i willlearn what i can and cant do have 2 more months on so i should be a ok!!


 


Dark Geared God said:


> here we go again


 Nah. this is an old thread.  Its obvious the stuff was real.  And my current cycle is completely sciroxx and its awesome stuff


----------



## Qlim4X (Nov 13, 2010)

this is my gear. legit or not?



> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs964.snc4/75775_124074954320458_100001538626166_146520_4354800_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs125.ash2/39582_124074897653797_100001538626166_146518_2339992_n.jpg
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs471.ash2/74492_124074807653806_100001538626166_146515_2417853_n.jpg



sory for the hack. the above are photos of my gear


----------



## tjsulli (Nov 13, 2010)

REXORE said:


> Your 100% right, ut androgel is a lil bit different and im only going to take it till im back 100% in working order to keep as much as i can then take time to clean out! Good looking out


imho i think using andro gel is not the best way to go rite after pct. its just going to make recovery harder and i just dont see you geting you natty test back to 100% when using a synthetic hormone you would be way better off just taking some time off from all syn-h after pct


----------



## Miamiguy (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pentadex 300 PAINFUL*

So I had two 10ml bottles one of test E and on of Pentadex 300. I finished the bottle of Test E lasted 5 weeks exactly. (2 shots a week..2cc weekly) The pain from injections husrt exactly 5 days everytime. This Pentadex 300 is extra painful. I hear friends saying when they shoot they never get pain and if they do its minor. I shot in my right shoulder. I know it is not from the location of my injection. Does everyone have this problem? It is not red or warm to touch. It hurts so bad that it is painful to move my arm or stretch. My friend who has been on gear for 10 years said everyone reacts differently but that susta (Pentadex 300) will hurt some. As for the Test E I gained 10 pounds and my bench went from 185-245 10 reps. My body looks a little better but nothing crazy yet. I was told since the first bottle was Test E and the second is sus witch is basically test it would be ok to continue the 10 week cycle with pen. Any Thoughts?


----------



## isco6 (Jan 4, 2011)

This is why I always go to the glute.Shoulder pain sucks!!!Try the glute next time.And thank you for the update on your progress keep growing.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 4, 2011)

who dug this old thread up? i've never run sciroxx pentadex but neither of the test (cyp or e) gave me any pain. smooth as a babys bottom


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 4, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> Dude lets please not turn this into another one of those UGL hate forums. I get so tired of seeing ppl go back and forth and arguing about stuff like that


Ya an article published by a competitor knocking somebody elses gear. Ya Im gonna take that as fact.


----------



## Miamiguy (Jan 5, 2011)

I am not a competitor or someone trying to bash anything. (If that was towards me) I am just wondering if anyone has tried this. The Test E hurt but was bearable for 5 days this pen 300 is very painful. My guy says do the glute and it shouldn't hurt but he also said the shoulder wouldn't hurt this much either. I can only imagine the pain in my ass would be. I can't afford not to be able to walk! Any suggestions as to what company makes really good sus 250 gear? Don't get me wrong sciroxx test E was good. (I think could have been a little better) But this pen 300 is way too painful. Thanks!


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 5, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> Ya an article published by a competitor knocking somebody elses gear. Ya Im gonna take that as fact.



i'ld rep ya but it's telling me i must spread some around before i can give you some... but true. it's an old forum though and nobody seemed to pay it much attention. 

Sciroxx doesn't get a lot of talk on this board i guess b/c its not a sponsor but I like it. Haven't used it in forever and dont plan on it but if I could drop a few pounds and ever run another cycle it would be my first choice probably


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Im wantin to try it it bad. Since Axio went belly up been on a never ending reading cycle lol so has my other buddy aint heard nothing but good about it. It told me the same shit about repping u btw.


----------



## REXORE (Jan 6, 2011)

Its mad good man!


----------



## brandon123 (Jan 6, 2011)

You can find sciroxx in the harbody section

here is the ironmag link
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/hardbody/115857-domestic-sciroxx-list-anabolics-steroids-line.html


----------



## Miamiguy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input. I just gave in and grabbed another bottle of test e and put the sust aside lol. I was also talking to my boy and he suggested I stack with win. So I said ok cool...we hung around talking about diferent things here and there and he kept saying tren a is his favorite to stack with...(Mind you my guy is 225 huge chest, big legs, huge arms and crazy abs and wide back) Not that I check him out like that but you get the point lol. Anyway so I said forget the win and grabbed two bottles of tren A. Think I am only going to do half a cc EOD because it is kind of harsh on the body from what I hear. any thoughts on test E and tren a? Also everything is from sciroxx I dont know why but my guy either only buys sciroxx or likes it a lot. either way I been hearing good things about it.


----------



## Hell (Jan 7, 2011)

Im on week 8 of my first cycle, Sciroxx Test E..Smooth as butter and my strength has gone thru the roof....Check out my log...http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/hardbody/116479-hb1-gtg.html


----------



## Miamiguy (Jan 7, 2011)

I must say...Today I took a shot mixed with Test E and Tren A 1 cc of Test E and half cc of Tren a in my shoulder and it was less painful than just a shot if test E lol I also did NOT get a cough thank god (Was nervous about that) Also side note: For me I will NEVER shoot sciroxx pentadex 300 it hurts wayyyyyyyy too much and too long for me (personal pref.) But the other sciroxx Test E and Tren A so far are the best and I am loving them!


----------



## isco6 (Jan 9, 2011)

Send it here I aint scared


----------



## bmw (Jan 9, 2011)

I know their test E was gtg.  blood test over 1100 ng/dl total test confirmed it after one shot.


----------

